# If you had prodromal labor, how long until the real thing?



## Snowflake777 (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm 37 weeks 1 day pregnant. I've been having random cramping/mildly painful contractions on & off for a couple of weeks now. Then today I had regular, painful contractions around 17 minutes apart for several hours. My first labour started out exactly like this so I couldn't help but get a bit nervous/excited. However, the contractions have fizzled out.

I'm wondering, if you've had false alarms, how long did it take until "real", baby-producing labor happened?

I *know* it can vary greatly and that some women go through this for weeks on end before the main event happens. I'm just curious to hear about other peoples' experiences.


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

With my second pregnancy, I had pressure contractions for weeks- probably about 4 weeks that were sometimes sporadic or sometimes regular for upwards of an hour. I kept thinking "any day!" but not so much. I started getting really antsy as I was in quite a bit of pain from dislocated ribs, so I took some blue/black cohosh, tried nipple stim with a breast pump and had my mw do an internal check and sweep my membranes. I was already 5cm dilated! I went into real labor two days later. I lost my mucus plug with bloody show over those two days, which was a good indication for me that things were really getting going. But, once I went into labor, things were pretty quick- only 5 hours total and 2 1/2 pushes! So try and take heart in knowing that your body is doing a lot of work now that will make your labor that much quicker and easier.


----------



## coldandsleepy (Aug 5, 2008)

I had BH contractions from 35 weeks onward with DS. They would be regular light contractions, evenly spaced about 2 mins apart, for 2 or 3 hours a day. Every day. Until I finally had him at 41w1d! Boy was I sick of prodromal labor by then.


----------



## Snowflake777 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! 

My contractions started up again the night after I wrote, so strong that I was sure it was the real thing. Then they disappeared again and I'm back to feeling like normal.

So different from my first child. With her, I didn't have a single warning sign until the day I woke up in labor. I


----------



## jillkleinpeter (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm so sick of pre labor i lost my mucus plug 4 days ago and have had hard contractions every night for the past week. well longer then that but this past week they have really hurt. still nothing they just go away, my doula told me she wasnt sure i had the energy to give birth right now which is all fine unless i have to go through this for another 3 to 5 weeks then i really wont have energy to give birth.


----------



## ryleeee (Feb 9, 2005)

ugh. i am so. sick. of. prodromal. labour.

honestly.

i was 4 cm dilated at my appt on the 11th, then SEVEN cm dilated at my appt on the 18th.

they fully expected me to have my baby (the midwives said GO HOME AND FILL UP THE POOL NOW) and she's still hanging out.

i am in mass amounts of pain. backache, menstrual-like cramping, irregular contractions).

blah.

i hope it goes away eventually. i don't know how much longer i can do this for!!! (of course the answer is until she is out, but please...let that be soon...)

i've been losing mucous plug and have had bloody show for weeks off and on, but i think that is mostly due to the membrane sweeps.


----------



## littleteapot (Sep 18, 2003)

With my first I had it for about a week continuously, after doing the off-and-on (6+ hours a day) for months.

With my second it was 2 weeks.

With my third it was about 5-6 weeks.

With this one?... nothing so far. Creepy.


----------



## Juniperberry (Apr 2, 2008)

I had painful prodromal labor for weeks before having ds2.. he ended up coming on his due date!


----------



## konayossie (Jul 29, 2010)

I had tons of BH from about 20 weeks on with DS1. Not sure I would classify it as prodromal labor though b/c I never questioned that I might be in labor. Then I had my membranes swept at 37 weeks (was looking at a necessary induction the next week) and had regular contractions the following day for 12 hours. Thought the membrane sweep might have kicked me in, but they fizzled out after dealing with them all day. At my 38w appt, got another membrane swept, and same story, only at the 12 hr-mark of contrax my water broke and labor continued.


----------



## mad4mady (Dec 29, 2006)

I am not much help as I am 38 1/2 weeks pregnant however, I have been having prodromal labor for 3 1/2 weeks now...it is helping make some progress but, it can be a drag when the contractions get regular and somewhat uncomfortable and you think "yes, here we go" and then nothing!! hang in there at least you know it won't be more than another month  That is what I keep telling myself!


----------



## MadiMamacita (Jan 29, 2006)

I got here from a google search for Prodromal Labor.. a good friend of mine was in it yesterday- we thought it was the real deal. her EDD is tomorrow.. and no baby yet!

this post:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryleeee*
> 
> ugh. i am so. sick. of. prodromal. labour.
> 
> ...


followed by your siggy made me smile.. looks like you had that baby the very next day!


----------



## Snowflake777 (Jan 6, 2011)

Just checking in to say I'm 39 weeks 1 day today and still no baby. I was having a lot of contractions on & off for about a week, but almost nothing in the last few days.

I was really disappointed at first, but now I've calmed down a bit and actually hope the baby waits a little longer.


----------

